# Summer Fun... Networking



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well guys every one keeps asking where I have been and what I been up to. So here is some of the good times we have had this summer networking with guys.

Where to start?

We ended the winter season, with some good times. We got to judge a snow bunny Contest...

Here is some pre game photos


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Here some Photos from the snow Bunny Contest:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Who are you?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Myself and a group of local Contractors went and seen Luke Bryan


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

grandview;804931 said:


> Who are you?


Dont you know? Im the guy in that Magazine


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

grandview;804931 said:


> Who are you?


Dont you know? Im the guy that was in that magazine


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I forgot about the snow bunnies pictures. lol


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Clapper&Company;804925 said:


> We ended the winter season, with some good times. We got to judge a snow bunny Contest...


I bet that was really tough for you guys.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

remind me to never go to ohio..... bunch of ******** there.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL yea the snow bunnies how could you ever forget... Im going to have to post more photos soon


----------

